# Haunt name!



## UKHaunt.com (Aug 5, 2015)

:jol:Hi everyone, I am opening my home haunt this year to the visitors that come to the house. I have always held a party for friends & family. Last year I found that mums and dads plus kids wanted to come in and have a look round. Halloween is more a lifestyle to me. The house looks extra good at that time of the year.

After buying a full size coffin to use at my parties to take photos in. I was told I should open my doors and ask for donations to come in. 

First thing I would like to ask is do you think I should set a price? 

2nd I have called it UKhaunt for now but after looking at a lot of haunts website and listening to Hauntcast. All your haunts in the U.S seem to have a bloody/skull/halloween name it to.

Do you have a suggestion on what I should call it?

Do I need to think about insurance or is everyone just guest in my house when they come in??

Look forward to talking to you all. Really happy to talk & being a part of the community.

Also I would like to know if anyone else is running one in the UK. 

I think we are the first main steam haunt in the UK.

But would like to know if we are not. As i maybe able to pickbrain. 

I forsure have not seen any others being advertised in the south west.

Thanks for reading.

Sam :jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I would be checking with your insurer - my take would be if you are charging money you are a business and that could in fact render your insurance null and void in itself. It would be better to know ahead rather than finding out the hard way after an accident and someone sues. It's one of the reasons why our Halloween Costume Party will always be just that even though we send out about 70 invitations.

It's hard to make a suggestion for a name without a bit of information about your haunt.

Although Halloween isn't that popular in Australia, I'm pretty sure there are others like me who go the whole haunt thing each year. I'm sure there would be some Halloween fanciers in the UK as well. 

Good luck with it though!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## UKHaunt.com (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you headless for taking the time to write something.
It is main going to be a grave yard haunt with a witches room inside. 

I think im just going to keep the name now as Logos have all been made/used on posters and uploaded. 

Maybe I could do invites and give them out when someone gives a donation hehe so its invite only. 

Thanks for the welcomes from everyone else as well.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Definitely check your local laws. They can very a lot. I did a haunt at my mom's house for over a decade, she lives 20min away in a small town and I didn't have a lot of regulations to follow, but now that I live in the city I've got a bunch of dos and do not to deal with (not all of which make since) or else I could be fined thousands of dollars. For example: I can not advertise and I can only have 50% solid/wood pallet walls(the rest must be easily destroyed in case some panicked moron wants to barrel through my haunt instead of walking calmly to an exit) and if I took charity donations it flips me over into a different category and I'd have to have an inspection to check for fire code violations. The town my mom lives in isn't nearly so picky, but it's the sort of town where cows and sheep far outnumber the people.


----------

